# Why doesn't chmod 7 set the delete flags in NFSv4?



## distancesprinter (Jul 12, 2021)

I am trying to learn more about NFSv4 ACLs and their mapping to POSIX ACLs.

I was surprised to find that when I issue a chmod on a file with a 7 (e.g. chmod 755 or chmod 777) the resulting NFSv4 ACL does not have the Dd flags set.

This is confusing to me, because I am able to delete the file.  Can you explain?


```
root@artemis:~ # touch /testpool/blackhole/general/file.txt
root@artemis:~ # getfacl /testpool/blackhole/general/file.txt
# file: /testpool/blackhole/general/file.txt
# owner: root
# group: wheel
            owner@:rw-p--aARWcCos:-------:allow
            group@:r-----a-R-c--s:-------:allow
         everyone@:r-----a-R-c--s:-------:allow
root@artemis:~ # chmod 644 /testpool/blackhole/general/file.txt
root@artemis:~ # getfacl /testpool/blackhole/general/file.txt
# file: /testpool/blackhole/general/file.txt
# owner: root
# group: wheel
            owner@:rw-p--aARWcCos:-------:allow
            group@:r-----a-R-c--s:-------:allow
         everyone@:r-----a-R-c--s:-------:allow
root@artemis:~ # chmod 755 /testpool/blackhole/general/file.txt
root@artemis:~ # getfacl /testpool/blackhole/general/file.txt
# file: /testpool/blackhole/general/file.txt
# owner: root
# group: wheel
            owner@:rwxp--aARWcCos:-------:allow
            group@:r-x---a-R-c--s:-------:allow
         everyone@:r-x---a-R-c--s:-------:allow
root@artemis:~ # chmod 777 /testpool/blackhole/general/file.txt
root@artemis:~ # getfacl /testpool/blackhole/general/file.txt
# file: /testpool/blackhole/general/file.txt
# owner: root
# group: wheel
            owner@:rwxp--aARWcCos:-------:allow
            group@:rwxp--a-R-c--s:-------:allow
         everyone@:rwxp--a-R-c--s:-------:allow
```


----------

